# can a newborn gain over 3 lbs in less than 1 month?



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

My brother and his girlfriend just had a baby, he was born on Oct. 3 and was 7 lbs 10 oz...now I just saw on her website where she said he is 11 lbs already...could this be right? It seems a little strange to me from what I remember but maybe I'm just losing it and that's normal?


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Mine went from 8lb 8oz to 12lb at one month, and as I recall my son gained even faster. My boobs make heavy cream


----------



## Squrrl (Mar 2, 2006)

Sure, mine did...born at 7 lbs 3 oz, and gained nearly a pound a week for the next three weeks. Now at 10 weeks she's been holding steady at around 11 1/2 for a while.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

A woman I met at a breastfeeding party had a 23 pound 6 month daughter. She said her milk is very fatty. Maybe this is the case?

Sounds like your brother is going to need lots of baby clothes lol


----------



## Momalea (Dec 29, 2002)

My ds gained a little over 3 pounds in his first month-he was 21# by 4 months old! So, yeah, it's possible.


----------



## aamna (Mar 20, 2007)

my son gained weight rapidly in the beginning.. he was born 8 lb 10z and was 11 lb 8oz by 4 weeks. then he average a pound a week until 3 or 4 months.


----------



## heket (Nov 18, 2003)

I was all set for my ebf newborn to have lost weight in his first 6 weeks. So imagine my surprise when the midwife told me he had gained about 3lbs at his 6 week visit (instead of having lost weight as most cases may seem.) That's when she gave me the title of milk goddess.


----------



## Roche (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep.

My littlest was 8lb 2oz at birth, and 12lb 3oz at 10 days. She is now a chubby 14lb 8oz and is just 3mths. All on mama's milk!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

mine was a super grower, the nurses used to joke i had milkshakes in my boobs.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
A woman I met at a breastfeeding party had a 23 pound 6 month daughter. She said her milk is very fatty. Maybe this is the case?

Sounds like your brother is going to need lots of baby clothes lol

ds was 25lbs at 6mths old







the ped told me he was obese and to night wean him and put him on a 4hr schedule...... i never went back to her hehe

hes now just turned 2 and is 21lbs.


----------



## baggybears (Oct 10, 2007)

My daughter was 7 lbs 5 oz when she was born and by the time she was 6 months she weighed 24 pounds! She is now a couple days short of 12 months and weighs 25 pounds. She was just rolly polly and happy. Now she's stretching out and losing all her cute rolls.


----------



## amaretto (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
Sounds like your brother is going to need lots of baby clothes lol









:

DD was born at 6.6lbs, was 10.6 at 1 month, 21.7lbs at 6mo and 33lbs at 12mo. 99.9% mama's milk! She is stuck to 33lbs for a few weeks now becoming taller and slimmer, so we are going back to our 9mo clothes.

The Dr said she was obese, suggested to nightwean, limit/stretch feedings







I changed dr. I couldn't change DH but I educated him







:


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

I just found out yesterday that my son gained almost three pounds in a little over a month!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Momma, my little boy _gained three pounds by his 2 week visit_ w/ the mw! Then, by his 6 week, he had almost doubled his birth weight from 8 lbs 10 1/2 oz to 16 lbs! Everyone's different, be happy they're not having underweight issues.

Pinch some sweet newborn cheek fat for me!


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

DS was born Oct. 8 and was 8 lbs, 10 oz.

At 3 weeks, he was 11 lbs, 10 oz, so he gained a pound a week for the first 3 weeks.


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

My guy too--7lbs 13oz at birth then 11lbs 4oz at 1 month. He kept up that pace for the first 4 months--he looked enormous!!!


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

Mine gained 2 lbs a month at first--by 4 months old, he was 20 lbs.

But, somewhere along the line, he really slowed down. Now, at 14 months, I worry cause he's so skinny. He's only 25 lbs now, so 5 lb gain in 10 months.


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

thanks everyone. I was looking at my DS's records and he was just at 10 lb 10z by 6 weeks (born at 7 lb)...so I just thought it was just a little high, especially since she is NOT breastfeeding...she's FF on a strict schedule....yada yada. But it's good that he's gaining so well despite that!

I wish I could pinch his chubby little cheeks, we live all the way across the country from the rest of my family and I haven't even met this adorable bundle yet!


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Definitely possible! I think mine usually gained a pound a week in the earlier months, sometimes more, sometimes less. During a good growth spurt, watch out!


----------



## Mama2E&O (Sep 7, 2004)

I will just add to all the "yes it is possible" votes- all three of my kids grew this fast.


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

Yes. My ds gained 1 lb a week for the first 4 weeks.


----------



## awallrising (Mar 24, 2007)

DS gains about 3lbs per month, which isn't the norm but is still healthy. His Dad is big & I must have high octane milk









We have grown out of many many things already & he's not even 4 mths old.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Oh yes, absolutely! My second dd weighed a whopping 17 pounds at two months. All breastmilk.


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

Yup.
DS is 4 weeks old. When we left the hospital on day 3 he was 5 lbs 14 oz. He is now 9 lbs 4 oz.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

born 7, 10.

2 wks 9,10.

9 wks 14,2.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Both of mine grew this fast and doubled their birth weght by 3.5-4 months. Yeah ebfing!


----------

